# East Fork Bridge Closed?



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is a way to get around the East Fork Bridge near Hwy 39? LA County DWP web site said its closed for bridge rebuilding. I want to see if I can ride up Hwy 39 to East Fork road up the backside of GMR this weekend.

Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

When did it close, I had a friend do 39-GMR loop 2 days ago.


----------



## squidler4 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ur right it's open for some reason LA County DPW shows it as closed in their web site. http://dpw.lacounty.gov/roadclosures/ but I also heard from a friend it is open. Thx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

